# Realtek LAN funktioniert nicht



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mein Win7 neu drauf gemachet, musste auch Realtek Lan Controller Driver neu installieren, doch irgendwie geht das nicht oO Da steht "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. Code 10." und wenn ich auf Problembehabdlung gehe komme das "Beim Adapter Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller sind Treiber oder Hardwarebezogene Probleme aufgetreten." Aber die Installation verläuft ohne Probleme.
Das war's, was soll ich tun?? Hab schon Reparieren versucht und auch normal Deinstallieren und wieder Installieren, brachte nichts :'(


----------



## mattinator (16. Juni 2012)

Hast Du mal die Original-Treiber vom Mainboard-Hersteller oder von Realtek (Realtek) versucht. Schreib mal was über Deine Hardware (Mainboard etc.).


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal die Original-Treiber vom Mainboard-Hersteller oder von Realtek (Realtek) versucht. Schreib mal was über Deine Hardware (Mainboard etc.).



Hab die Treiber von der Asus Seite benutzt. 
Auf der Seite vom Mainboard P8P67 Deluxe.

Asus P8P67 Deluxe
GTX 580 SLI
i7 2600k 4,5 GHz
G.Skill RipJaws 1600Mhz 16GB


----------



## MFZ (16. Juni 2012)

Reicht ein Thread nicht?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

MFZ schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht ein Thread nicht?



doch, aber ich dachte mir ich schreib nochmal in anderes Forum, mit der Hoffnung hier die Lösung für mein Problem zu finden  mein Problem bezieht sich ja auf Windows7 sowie auf Internet und Netzwerk


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2012)

Da der andere Thread besser frequentiert ist und auch schon mehrere Antworten geschrieben wurden, wird hier geschlossen! Zu einem Thema bitte immer nur einen Thread erstellen - Crosspostings oder Threads sind auch per Forenregeln untersagt.


----------

